# Kibble VS. Raw Diet for GSD Pup



## kaitrinn7 (Aug 14, 2009)

I know this topic creates alot of controversy, however, I would be really interested in input and opinions....

We've been feeding our 9 week old pup Royal Canin Large Breed Puppy Kibble and neither my husband or myself really agree with it or want to as we really lean towards feeding him a raw diet. We think there is a chance he is allergic to something in his kibble so that has pushed us harder at wanting to change to a raw diet.

Anyone with experience feeding a pup a raw food diet with any insight or suggestions (also recipes, feeding amounts, supplements, etc) feel like giving some advice?

Would listen to thoughts for or against in helping us to make a decision. We've read alot about raw food diets, and found some recipes as well as a few places that sell it pre-mixed/frozen. We'd kind of like to make it up ourselves, but would like more info as to a good recipe- ESPECIALLY for a pup.

Thoughts? (Thank you for the help by the way!)


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

There are people that feed puppies a raw diet and some of them seem to do well on it, but it's not something I would do without help to balance it. Your puppy only grows once and you can really screw them up with a bad diet. Just because you are feeding fresh ingredients doesn't mean that it's even remotely complete or balanced. I wouldn't feed a kibble that wasn't complete or balanced so I sure wouldn't feed a home prepared diet that definitely wasn't.

A good raw diet is a good thing as you know what you are feeding and it's flexible depending on any special needs your dog has.

My dogs are all raw fed, but the diets have been balanced. My youngest is my first dog that was raw fed from the day I brought him home at 8 weeks.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Elaine Your puppy only grows once and you can really screw them up with a bad diet. Just because you are feeding fresh ingredients doesn't mean that it's even remotely complete or balanced.


BINGO!!









As a former Vet Tech... we saw more people trying to "Feed GOOD food" adopting the idea that all commercial foods are bad, and anything "natural" or raw... is automatically good. Not everyone is going to do the research to learn exactly what the nutritional needs of a dog at various stages are. Raw alone doesn't mean good... Kibble alone doesn't mean bad. There's degrees of each. My dogs eat kibble. I scrape dinner plates, and left overs into a blender, toss in a couple table spoons of canned meat and a small can of veggies and mix it together. 









One woman insisted on giving her puppy Yogurt and tuna fish. He didn't grow though he ate like a horse. A standard Poodle who @ 6 months weighed only 30 lbs and stood 18" @ the shoulder. He had horrible stools... she kept insisting he must have worms... he didn't. Finally she left him with us for 2 weeks she had to be out of the country, and we put him on commercial puppy food (Science Diet... so not even top shelf by many standards) In 2 weeks he gained 10 lbs! He also grew 1 1/2". She put him on the food for a month, but slipped back to her yogurt/ tuna diet... again his health failed. This went on til he was 9 months old. He suffered seizures and was hospitalized. I was not very diplomatic, for that matter not even very tactful when I told her she had 2 choices... leave him on what she was feeding him and watch him slowly die... or get him on a proven balanced diet.








The good news is that she chose the 2nd. I was sure his growth had been permanently stunted... but he ended up being quite a handsome medium sized poodle... and once he had a balanced diet he recovered and did great. Some damage done in puppyhood can't be undone.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

YES!! You *can* feed your 9 week old puppy a wonderful, balanced raw diet! Absolutely!







Many pups are weaned onto raw. Many of us here have switched our puppies to raw from kibble-- with spectacular results!









Feeding a balanced raw diet is not hard at all. It is _complex_ in that it needs a bit of research-- but that is what the Raw Feeding section of the forum is for.







Plus, once the diet is balanced, a growing puppy will be taking in more of the nutrients she or he needs than with kibble, when so many of the nutrients are cooked away then later sprayed on as the kibbles roll off the conveyor belt. Bioavailability in raw is why the coats of rawfed pups get denser and shinier, and greater absorbability of those bioavailable nutrients is why the poops are smaller. (that, and that the pup is getting only what he or she needs, no fillers )

You can do this!







This forum gives great support for new raw feeders! This is how I started Grimm on raw. I would suggest reading more in the raw section here. Go also to http://www.rawdogranch.com for info. Feeding a balanced raw diet is not difficult. It is complex-- you need to know not to just toss a chicken quarter at a dog and call it dinnah.







But it is NOT difficult to do! The results are no more itchy dog, no more loose stool, a calmer dog, better coat, brighter eyes, and it is the best care choice I have ever made for my pup was going raw!









*C'mon over to the Raw Feeding section of the board to begin your research if you'd like! *


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have fed raw for over 10 years and during that time I have raised a number of puppies on raw including weaning 4 litters directly to raw. It is easy to do, but does require some research. 

As Patti said, come join us in the raw feeding forum. She also gave you a link for a great place to start your research.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My pup at almost 6 months has been rawfed since weaning. I have fed my other two RAW for a couple of years as well. Do your research and it isn't as hard or intimidating as it seems. The only challenge I have is finding the resources to feed my pack. There isn't a rawfed group around here, so I have to pay a bit more. If you can get into a local co-op you may have access to more variety, prices are better,too. 
Otherwise, contact meat processors, butchers for a dog food grind that some make up for us RAW'ers. I call my grocer(not big box) to order turkey necks by the case. Oh, you'll need a freezer if you want better prices by ordering in bulk.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think the posts above mine demonstrate the main two schools of thought regarding home feeding, be it raw or cooked, and you will just have to decide where your thoughts/beliefs fit in.

On one hand there are those who feed a diet formulated to nutritional standards and in regards to feeding a puppy these needs change as they grow so the diet will change too.

On the other hand there are those who feed based on weight and offer a variety of foods believing that variety over time will equal nutritional balance. Some will supplement with a multi vitamin mineral to cover any shortcomings.

I myself fit into school 1 and do feed raw. 

Have to tried supplementing the kibble with raw at all the see how your dog does with it? Most do well but some do not.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Count me in the second group.

Some bones, lots of meat, a little kidney/liver/heart, green tripes, one or two eggs a week, fish oil pills daily, get a multi-v if you want, make sure you rotate between a few different sources (I do beef, chicken, turkey). 

Feed 2-3% of their ideal ADULT weight. Pay almost obsessive attention to their poop and adjust their diet accordingly - too mushy, add bones; too chalky, add meat. Diarrhea, cut back on the amount you're feeding, and if it's nice, small little nuggets, rejoice and tell him "atta boy!"









Each pup is different though. Feeding is part science and part art. What works for one maybe send another running to doggy toilet.


----------



## kaitrinn7 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks SO MUCH all for your input, will head over to the raw feeding forums and go from there!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have a 18 week old pup who has been on raw since 4-5 weeks.. he's doing awsome and growing like a BAD weed.. hehe.. teething stage.. he's a monster.. anyways, please come and join the raw section.. so much to learn, so little time!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

My sister has an Akita who has severe food allergies and strange skin reactions to most foods and has had to go to RAW. As long as Annie is on that she does great. Jan did a lot of research on balanced diets, and that's really my only objection to people getting on that band wagon as often they don't. A well planned and researched balanced RAW diet is EXCELLENT


----------

